# G26 or MP9??



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

I thoughty I had made my decision I went to the gun shop with the intent of buying a Glock 26 while I was looking at the glock the salesperson ask if I wanted to look at the MP9 compact Boy that just put me back to the drawing board I like both guns, but I am leaning toward the MP just because I like the feel of it. I left without either. I wanted to get some more info on the MP Can someone point out the pros and cons of either gun?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Were you looking at the M&P compact or the full sized gun? A full-sized M&P is a service pistol that fulfills a different "tactical niche" than a subcompact like a Glock 26. The compact M&P seems like a good little pistol, though not nearly so well-proven as the small Glock, nor does it have nearly as many accessories available.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Were you looking at the M&P compact or the full sized gun? A full-sized M&P is a service pistol that fulfills a different "tactical niche" than a subcompact like a Glock 26. The compact M&P seems like a good little pistol, though not nearly so well-proven as the small Glock, nor does it have nearly as many accessories available.


I don`t see me getting any accessoies I just want a good cc gun. The guy at the gun store say go with what feels better in your hand. I have to admit the compact MP9 feels better but I can live with either gun. I will be shooting it more then my other pistols because the ammo is cheeper. I have a xd 40 and glock22. Wish I could get both!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

So...you won't be buying holsters and magazines for your carry gun?


----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> So...you won't be buying holsters and magazines for your carry gun?


You mean I cant get a holster?? I know I can buy extra mags:buttkick:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Mags for Glocks are often the least expensive on the market, though S&W does do the mag giveaways, which is nice.

Glock holsters are MUCH more common than M&P stuff.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I would definitely say the G26 between those two, but that's just me. Also, as _Mike_ mentioned, the holsters, mags, etc. are generally cheaper for the Glocks. But, in the end it's up to you and what you feel the most comfortable with. Since you already have an XD, may I ask why you're not considering the XDSC?

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have both and you can't go wrong with either one. I carry the G-19 mostly because it is a little lighter and the trigger reset suits me better. The MP-9 is good at the rapid fire and I like being able to adjust the grip for me or the wife in about 10sec. She likes the small and I like the medium. The MP also came with a range holster and double mag carrier three 10rd mags and I am still waiting on my 2-15rd mags. Plus a $50 rebate. There both fine pistols so I say get them both. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i haven't held a 3" barrelled M&P so I cannot add but given track record of something proven vs new and untried 
i go glock
esp since I own a g26


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I forgot if you go up to this sight http://www.ombexpress.com/ they have new Glock mags on sale at $17 a mag. That's as cheap as you will find them anywhere. I bought 2-15rd's for my G-19.:smt023


----------

